# Built in drawers



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

On Friday I made a start on a set of built in drawers for an attic room. Again these are all in MRMDF and will be painted. Thanks must go to promhandicam after some advice from him as he has made a set before. Spent most of Friday cutting out the pieces, rebating and cutting biscuit slots.

I also got all of the drawer boxes cut out and slots cut for the bases.

Next I made the plinth up which was quick and easy as it won't be seen once in place. 

That saw me at the end of the day on Friday and being behind with my jobs I decided to work Saturday for this one. Nice early start on Saturday and I had a dry fit of the unit and fitted the back in place to trim it.

Both of these units will need to be assembled on site due to the narrow staircase up to the attic. I then added the plinth.

I also eventually got some of the drawer boxes in the clamps. 

I say eventually as when I started to use the domino for the joints I got through two full drawer boxes before I realised I had put the slot in the wrong surface! :sad: So much for trying to catch up. :blink:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Good to see that you are still keeping busy, Alan.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Looking good Alan.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks guys. Got started on the drawer fronts today using a tried and trusted method I was shown for making shaker doors. 

I got this little lot done in the time it took me to drink my coffee. 

I cut the drawer front panels out of 6mm

Then all hands to the pump to assemble them all. Which I did and put aside to dry while I made a start on fitting the drawer runners. By the time i had eventually fitted the drawer runners the drawer fronts were ready for sanding and trimming.

After a bit of fiddling around with the runners I got three sets working smoothly. (they can be a pain with long narrow drawer boxes) and these were of course. 


Still in the workshop tomorrow so should get all the drawers finished ready for some primer......fingers crossed.


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

It is looking great. It doesn't consume space, smart design!


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks Jack. I can't take credit for the design as I had seen a set already, but a good idea to utilise space. I got all of the drawer fronts finished ready for priming. I did have a lot of problems with the runners on the second unit and am still playing around with them. Strangely the top drawer is running fine but the third one down keeps skipping over the soft close dogs.The bottom one doesn't seem to want to soft close and just slams shut! :angry: I may have to add some shims behind the rear of the runners and give that a try. Gonna be one of those jobs I think. :sad:


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

After all of the faffing around with the runners I have finally got the drawers ready for priming.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I managed to get all of the parts in primer today. I also made sure I labelled where each runner went with it's shims so hopefully they will all work once assembled again........fingers crossed. 


I have another job on over the weekend so will get back to this on Monday.


----------

